# Duração de uma Estação Meteorológia Amadora



## DRC (8 Nov 2008 às 18:30)

Gostava de saber em
média quanto tempo dura 
uma estação meteorologica.
Alguém me sabe dizer?
e digam-me há quanto tempo têm a vossa.


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2008 às 19:05)

Eu tenho a minha (WMR968) desde Dezembro de 2006, vai portanto fazer 2 anos. A consola que fica dentro de casa, como qualquer produto electrónico, se bem tratado pode durar vários anos (em principio). O problema está mais nos componentes exteriores que ficam à intempérie. No meu caso já tive que trocar dois receptores solares porque lhes entrou água (agora já lhes meti uma protecção extra) e o sensor de temperatura porque ficou a marcar a humidade muito para baixo. O importante é mesmo a consola que fica dentro de casa, sem ela o resto de pouco vale. Se alguns dos componentes que ficam de fora se estragarem, podem ser trocados por outros com o único inconveniente de custarem dinheiro.

Dito isto, uma estação meteorológica é em principio um investimento para muitos anos estando sempre dependente do bom ou mau uso que se lhe dê. Lembro-me de alguém ao qual lhe caiu um sensor de um andar para baixo devido ao vento e esse sensor conseguiu sobreviver à queda


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Nov 2008 às 21:20)

Fil disse:


> Lembro-me de alguém ao qual lhe caiu um sensor de um andar para baixo devido ao vento e esse sensor conseguiu sobreviver à queda



Isso aconteceu a pelo menos 2 ou 3 pessoas aqui do fórum. 

---

*DRC*, conheço um senhor que tem muitas estações Davis e diz que algumas delas já vão com 22 anos e ainda trabalham de forma irrepreensível.
As Davis são as melhores estações amadoras do mercado e têm uma durabilidade média que ronda os 25 anos, podendo até passar disso, dependendo daquilo que o *Fil* disse, claro está, dos cuidados e do uso que se lhe dê.


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Out 2022 às 13:24)

E as PCE FWS 20N alguém sabe quanto duram?


----------

